# Activity wechseln aus List View mit



## mock789 (28. Okt 2012)

Hi,

ich möchte wenn ich einen ListView Eintrag antippe auf eine neue Activity kommen, aber ich möchte, dass die neue Activity sich quasi von rechts links in den Bildschirm reinschiebt.

Wie geht das???


Für Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## mjdv (28. Okt 2012)

How to provide animation when calling another activity in Android? - Stack Overflow


----------



## mock789 (28. Okt 2012)

Vielen Dank! Super!


----------

